#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  OIL & GAS Materials balance

## ahmadsys

Dear All,



I am looking for a spreadsheets (excel) for calculating the material balance for Oil and Gas. Anybody here could help? 

Regards,
AhmadSee More: OIL & GAS Materials balance

----------

